# Man of Steel



## Quantum Windbag

Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.

Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY



The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
Click to expand...


What's not to like about a character that is invulnerable and stronger than anyone else?

I have heard that he is going to get his ass kicked by Faora, I want to see it for that alone.


----------



## Gracie

If they have a Lois Lane in there, I hope it's a good choice. I hated Margot Kidder so only watched the Reeves movies once and even had to struggle to get through it due to her mug.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about a character that is invulnerable and stronger than anyone else?
> 
> I have heard that he is going to get his ass kicked by Faora, I want to see it for that alone.
Click to expand...


It's strange.  I can enjoy reading the Hulk occasionally (not too often, but I did like the WWHulk and Planet Hulk stories) and he is sometimes up there at Superman-levels of strength and invulnerability.  With Superman, I think it may just be that boyscout persona; I find it unappealing in general, and especially someone with that kind of power.

Then again, I got sucked into Smallville and actually enjoyed the first 2 or 3 seasons.  

I'm hoping Man of Steel has a bit of the Nolan type of grittiness to it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY



QW.....i read a thing were a few people from the Comics got to see an advanced preview....these guys said that Zack Snyder should make every comic book movie from here on out....so we will see....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about a character that is invulnerable and stronger than anyone else?
> 
> I have heard that he is going to get his ass kicked by Faora, I want to see it for that alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's strange.  I can enjoy reading the Hulk occasionally (not too often, but I did like the WWHulk and Planet Hulk stories) and he is sometimes up there at Superman-levels of strength and invulnerability.  With Superman, I think it may just be that boyscout persona; I find it unappealing in general, and especially someone with that kind of power.
> 
> Then again, I got sucked into Smallville and actually enjoyed the first 2 or 3 seasons.
> 
> I'm hoping Man of Steel has a bit of the Nolan type of grittiness to it.
Click to expand...


The difference with the Hulk is his power comes from anger. That gives him an edge the Superman doesn't have. I really don't like either of them but Hulk is easier to relate to.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Gracie said:


> If they have a Lois Lane in there, I hope it's a good choice. I hated Margot Kidder so only watched the Reeves movies once and even had to struggle to get through it due to her mug.



It's Amy Adams.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QW.....i read a thing were a few people from the Comics got to see an advanced preview....these guys said that Zack Snyder should make every comic book movie from here on out....so we will see....
Click to expand...


The clips I have seen make it seem like he is really good in the role.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QW.....i read a thing were a few people from the Comics got to see an advanced preview....these guys said that Zack Snyder should make every comic book movie from here on out....so we will see....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The clips I have seen make it seem like he is really good in the role.
Click to expand...


I think he has a pretty bad track record on comic book movies, actually.

He destroyed _Watchmen_, and made _300_ a 2-hour long gay joke.


----------



## Steelplate

Quantum Windbag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's not to like about a character that is invulnerable and stronger than anyone else?
> 
> I have heard that he is going to get his ass kicked by Faora, I want to see it for that alone.
Click to expand...


The he's invulnerable and stronger than anyone else, and historically he's been portrayed as not ONLY invulnerable and stronger than anyone else, but also infallible in his character.....Superman was great when you're 8-10 years old...but as you mature and realize that life isn't black and white and that we all have faults and weaknesses in our character....Superman gets boring.

That being said, I will still watch it when it comes out on Blu-ray....simply because I'm a superhero movie sucker.


----------



## MeBelle

12:01 am tickets purchased.
I'm not hard core fan of superheros but the rest of the bunch is.
And it's a personal treat day


----------



## Montrovant

I forgot to mention, I am hoping this movie is good and does well in hopes it leads to a Justice League movie.

I'm not actually a fan of the Justice League, but after Avengers, I'd like to see DC make a good ensemble superhero movie as well.


----------



## Politico

I know I want a space alien who shoots lasers out of his eyes and flies to seem more real.


----------



## Steelplate

Politico said:


> I know I want a space alien who shoots lasers out of his eyes and flies to seem more real.



Good point....he's impervious to everything but kryptonite... so it's really difficult to make him flawed in a physical sense....without saying "where in the fuck do they keep finding all this kryptonite?"

 So if you're going to try to make more "real", it has to be from within(personality/character).

But yeah....kind of a moot point when you view it from a reality standpoint.


----------



## Harry Dresden

theDoctorisIn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> QW.....i read a thing were a few people from the Comics got to see an advanced preview....these guys said that Zack Snyder should make every comic book movie from here on out....so we will see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clips I have seen make it seem like he is really good in the role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he has a pretty bad track record on comic book movies, actually.
> 
> He destroyed _Watchmen_, and made _300_ a 2-hour long gay joke.
Click to expand...


you are the first person i have heard say that.....i only went and saw 300 because of how good the guy on the street said it was...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Steelplate said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to like about a character that is invulnerable and stronger than anyone else?
> 
> I have heard that he is going to get his ass kicked by Faora, I want to see it for that alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The he's invulnerable and stronger than anyone else, and historically he's been portrayed as not ONLY invulnerable and stronger than anyone else, but also infallible in his character.....Superman was great when you're 8-10 years old...but as you mature and realize that life isn't black and white and that we all have faults and weaknesses in our character....Superman gets boring.
> 
> That being said, I will still watch it when it comes out on Blu-ray....*simply because I'm a superhero movie sucker*.
Click to expand...


thats the way i am.....even if they were flops at the box office i have to check it out....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Steelplate said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I want a space alien who shoots lasers out of his eyes and flies to seem more real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point....he's impervious to everything but kryptonite... so it's really difficult to make him flawed in a physical sense....without saying "where in the fuck do they keep finding all this kryptonite?"
> 
> So if you're going to try to make more "real", it has to be from within(personality/character).
> 
> But yeah....kind of a moot point when you view it from a reality standpoint.
Click to expand...


that's why you have to look at it as a....COMIC BOOK....not like the guy is real.....


----------



## Toome

Went skeptical and cautious going into the movie; came out overwhelmed, impressed and sold on Henry Cavill as the new Superman.

They got it right.


----------



## PredFan

I just can't take any more superheroes. They have been boring me after the first Ironman. Never ever been a Superman fan. I cannot suspend my disbelief enough to swallow all of that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Toome said:


> Went skeptical and cautious going into the movie; came out overwhelmed, impressed and sold on Henry Cavill as the new Superman.
> 
> They got it right.



Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.

"That's a $12 million surveillance drone."

"Not anymore."

I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.


----------



## hjmick

Quantum Windbag said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went skeptical and cautious going into the movie; came out overwhelmed, impressed and sold on Henry Cavill as the new Superman.
> 
> They got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
Click to expand...


Henry Cavill is turning into a very fine actor. I've been following his work since he played Albert Mondego in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in 2002. He is rumored to have the role of Napoleon Solo in the _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._ movie...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went skeptical and cautious going into the movie; came out overwhelmed, impressed and sold on Henry Cavill as the new Superman.
> 
> They got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
Click to expand...


so thumbs up QW?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

hjmick said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went skeptical and cautious going into the movie; came out overwhelmed, impressed and sold on Henry Cavill as the new Superman.
> 
> They got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Henry Cavill is turning into a very fine actor. I've been following his work since he played Albert Mondego in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in 2002. He is rumored to have the role of Napoleon Solo in the _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._ movie...
Click to expand...


and the guy who plays the new Lone Ranger..Armie Hammer.... is slated to be Illya  Kuryakin.......


----------



## Harry Dresden

PredFan said:


> I just can't take any more superheroes. They have been boring me after the first Ironman. Never ever been a Superman fan. I cannot suspend my disbelief enough to swallow all of that.



sounds like you were never into Comics.....not that there is anything wrong with that.....


----------



## hjmick

Harry Dresden said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Cavill is turning into a very fine actor. I've been following his work since he played Albert Mondego in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in 2002. He is rumored to have the role of Napoleon Solo in the _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._ movie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and the guy who plays the new Lone Ranger..Armie Hammer.... is slated to be Illya  Kuryakin.......
Click to expand...


I like Armie, first noticed him in the TV series _Reaper_.

Best line ever in an episode of _NCIS_?

Delivered at the one minute mark:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRLq-FEYH7A]NCIS - What did Ducky look like...? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

hjmick said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Cavill is turning into a very fine actor. I've been following his work since he played Albert Mondego in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in 2002. He is rumored to have the role of Napoleon Solo in the _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._ movie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the guy who plays the new Lone Ranger..Armie Hammer.... is slated to be Illya  Kuryakin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Armie, first noticed him in the TV series _Reaper_.
> 
> Best line ever in an episode of _NCIS_?
> 
> Delivered at the one minute mark:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRLq-FEYH7A]NCIS - What did Ducky look like...? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Reaper was pretty good.....i was pissed when they canceled that one.....


----------



## Moonglow

I am saving my piggy bank movie money for_ Monster University_


----------



## MeBelle

The brood here gave it three thumbs up!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went skeptical and cautious going into the movie; came out overwhelmed, impressed and sold on Henry Cavill as the new Superman.
> 
> They got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so thumbs up QW?.....
Click to expand...


Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thumbs up QW?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
Click to expand...


You don't think Nolan's Batman movies accomplished that?

Or maybe you just mean in the sense of a DC movie universe, like Marvel is doing?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.


----------



## Montrovant

JohnL.Burke said:


> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.



Have you watched any of the animated versions?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Montrovant said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you watched any of the animated versions?
Click to expand...


LOL!  can't say I have. I did see a porn version once but the acting was horrible.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so thumbs up QW?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think Nolan's Batman movies accomplished that?
> 
> Or maybe you just mean in the sense of a DC movie universe, like Marvel is doing?
Click to expand...


You cannot do the DC universe without acknowledging the existence of Superman.

By the way, Wayne Enterprises was in Man of Steel.


----------



## Unkotare

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
Click to expand...



Superman has a great origin-story, but he's a really boring superhero.


----------



## Unkotare

JohnL.Burke said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you watched any of the animated versions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  can't say I have. I did see a porn version once but the acting was horrible.
Click to expand...



Hey, I did my best! That director was very difficult to work with.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they got it right this time. I like the fact that Superman is good, but still does things that need to be done.
> 
> "That's a $12 million surveillance drone."
> 
> "Not anymore."
> 
> I didn't think Cavill could carry the movie, but he did. And I really liked the fact that Lois wasn't completely incompetent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thumbs up QW?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
Click to expand...


i am waiting for them to do the Flash.....that movie should have already been made.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so thumbs up QW?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think Nolan's Batman movies accomplished that?
> 
> Or maybe you just mean in the sense of a DC movie universe, like Marvel is doing?
Click to expand...


all they do is Batman and Superman in DC....Green Lantern to me was ok but it was lacking.....if they do a sequel with Sinestro....they better do it good.....and they need to get a great Flash movie up....Marvel is going to beat DC to the punch with a Super fast being by adding Quicksilver to the next Avengers Movie........Wonder Woman, Jonn Jonzz,Aquaman and the Atom movies would get the Justice League heated up......and thats what the DC Universe needs to Compete.......


----------



## Unkotare

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> so thumbs up QW?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am waiting for them to do the Flash.....that movie should have already been made.....
Click to expand...



I know! The movie would only be like two seconds long. What's the hold up?


----------



## Harry Dresden

JohnL.Burke said:


> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.



i hear ya.....the Rock is filming the latest Hercules movie right now.....i would love to see a good Doc Savage movie....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think Nolan's Batman movies accomplished that?
> 
> Or maybe you just mean in the sense of a DC movie universe, like Marvel is doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot do the DC universe without acknowledging the existence of Superman.
> 
> By the way, Wayne Enterprises was in Man of Steel.
Click to expand...

yea i read about that.....they said there is talk about a "Worlds Finest" team up if the Justice League is to far off.....Chris Nolan and Zack Snyder were talking about it....and apparently Christian Bale said that would be interesting.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have been spending so much time in another thread griping about how he who shall not be named screwed up the reboot of a franchise I thought I would take the time to talk about what looks like it is going to be one of the best reboots ever. They took the most iconic figure in comic books and it looks like the made him real.
> 
> Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6DJcgm3wNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Superman has a great origin-story, but he's a really boring superhero.
Click to expand...


yea one who has been boring people for 75 years.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Unkotare said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting for them to do the Flash.....that movie should have already been made.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know! The movie would only be like two seconds long. What's the hold up?
Click to expand...


dont go then....it might remind you too much of having sex....


----------



## IlarMeilyr

theDoctorisIn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have a Lois Lane in there, I hope it's a good choice. I hated Margot Kidder so only watched the Reeves movies once and even had to struggle to get through it due to her mug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Amy Adams.
Click to expand...



I just saw Amy in Clint Eastwood's flick "Trouble with the Curve," which is a much better movie than the fucking NY Slimes gives it credit for being.

She was surprisingly desirable in that movie.

I have doubts that she is Lois Lane material, though.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Harry Dresden said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya.....the Rock is filming the latest Hercules movie right now.....i would love to see a good Doc Savage movie....
Click to expand...


 Speaking of stupid Tarzans. Did you like the Ron Ely Doc Savage movie? I remember I liked it but I was around 9 or 10 so maybe I wouldn't like it now. Don't really remember that much about it.


----------



## Unkotare

Harry Dresden said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trailers have me very interested.  Unfortunately I'm not a fan of the character, but hopefully they have done it in a way that gives him depth and real adversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superman has a great origin-story, but he's a really boring superhero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea one who has been boring people for 75 years.....
Click to expand...



Exactly.


----------



## Unkotare

Harry Dresden said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting for them to do the Flash.....that movie should have already been made.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! The movie would only be like two seconds long. What's the hold up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dont go then....it might remind you too much of having sex....
Click to expand...



Mostly because his costume is similar to mine.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, this is a reboot done right, just like I thought. It could finally move DC from the small screen to the big one if they keep doing movies like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think Nolan's Batman movies accomplished that?
> 
> Or maybe you just mean in the sense of a DC movie universe, like Marvel is doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all they do is Batman and Superman in DC....Green Lantern to me was ok but it was lacking.....if they do a sequel with Sinestro....they better do it good.....and they need to get a great Flash movie up....Marvel is going to beat DC to the punch with a Super fast being by adding Quicksilver to the next Avengers Movie........Wonder Woman, Jonn Jonzz,Aquaman and the Atom movies would get the Justice League heated up......and thats what the DC Universe needs to Compete.......
Click to expand...


The rumor is that they want to do a Justice League movie. That has been in the works for a few years though, they are definitely going to do another Superman first.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JohnL.Burke said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya.....the Rock is filming the latest Hercules movie right now.....i would love to see a good Doc Savage movie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid Tarzans. Did you like the Ron Ely Doc Savage movie? I remember I liked it but I was around 9 or 10 so maybe I wouldn't like it now. Don't really remember that much about it.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/Ag0Ez1D24Bk]Doc Savage (1975) Trailer.avi - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I forgot how cheesy that movie is. If you want to watch it it is available online.

Watch Videos Online | Doc Savage The Man of Bronze | Veoh.com


----------



## Unkotare

You want cheese? Check out the Fantastic Four 'movie' from '94 or any of the Captain America movies in the 70s.


----------



## Ha3mme8tt

Biggest bonus, in my opinion, they got rid of the undies.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Here's some more cheese.[ame=http://youtu.be/eqB36FsglEE]Electra Woman and Dyna Girl - Show Opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Quantum Windbag said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya.....the Rock is filming the latest Hercules movie right now.....i would love to see a good Doc Savage movie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid Tarzans. Did you like the Ron Ely Doc Savage movie? I remember I liked it but I was around 9 or 10 so maybe I wouldn't like it now. Don't really remember that much about it.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/Ag0Ez1D24Bk]Doc Savage (1975) Trailer.avi - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forgot how cheesy that movie is. If you want to watch it it is available online.
> 
> Watch Videos Online | Doc Savage The Man of Bronze | Veoh.com
Click to expand...


 I remember liking this film as a kid but when I just saw the trailer I realized how stupid I was as a kid. I also once planted a popsicle stick so I could grow a popsicle tree. Kind of explains everything.


----------



## Politico

Another example of how Hollywood is out of ideas. It will come on FX eventually.


----------



## hjmick

The _Doc Savage_ movie sucked, but I always enjoyed the books as a kid...

The Christopher Lambert _Tarzan_ was pretty good...


----------



## Harry Dresden

IlarMeilyr said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they have a Lois Lane in there, I hope it's a good choice. I hated Margot Kidder so only watched the Reeves movies once and even had to struggle to get through it due to her mug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Amy Adams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Amy in Clint Eastwood's flick "Trouble with the Curve," which is a much better movie than the fucking NY Slimes gives it credit for being.
> 
> She was surprisingly desirable in that movie.
> 
> I have doubts that she is Lois Lane material, though.
Click to expand...


i just seen that too.....it wasnt a bad little baseball movie....


----------



## hjmick

Mmmmm... Amy Adams...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjjhN9bAeQE]Dazed & Confused - Love Those Red Heads - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

JohnL.Burke said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya.....the Rock is filming the latest Hercules movie right now.....i would love to see a good Doc Savage movie....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid Tarzans. Did you like the Ron Ely Doc Savage movie? I remember I liked it but I was around 9 or 10 so maybe I wouldn't like it now. Don't really remember that much about it.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/Ag0Ez1D24Bk]Doc Savage (1975) Trailer.avi - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


no i did not care for it.....it was more camp....but that was how they viewed "comic" type of material back then....i need to see a serious Doc Savage Movie......


----------



## Harry Dresden

Unkotare said:


> You want cheese? *Check out the Fantastic Four 'movie' from '94 *or any of the Captain America movies in the 70s.



thats what happens when you do a comic movie with a 10 million dollar budget......


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want cheese? *Check out the Fantastic Four 'movie' from '94 *or any of the Captain America movies in the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you do a comic movie with a 10 million dollar budget......
Click to expand...


I think those Cap movies had more like a 10,000 dollar budget!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want cheese? *Check out the Fantastic Four 'movie' from '94 *or any of the Captain America movies in the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you do a comic movie with a 10 million dollar budget......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think those Cap movies had more like a 10,000 dollar budget!
Click to expand...


Reb Brown in the first ones may not have been a bad pick.....but when i saw the see through shield......oh geez....in the 1990 movie Matt Salinger was a piss poor pick....and he looked the same way before the procedure as after.....its like geezus....has any of these jerks ever read a Cap comic before?...


----------



## Unkotare

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want cheese? *Check out the Fantastic Four 'movie' from '94 *or any of the Captain America movies in the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you do a comic movie with a 10 million dollar budget......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think those Cap movies had more like a 10,000 dollar budget!
Click to expand...



I like the one where he had this clear plastic shield on the front of his motorcycle and wore a helmet with wings on it the entire time.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JohnL.Burke said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid Tarzans. Did you like the Ron Ely Doc Savage movie? I remember I liked it but I was around 9 or 10 so maybe I wouldn't like it now. Don't really remember that much about it.
> 
> Doc Savage (1975) Trailer.avi - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how cheesy that movie is. If you want to watch it it is available online.
> 
> Watch Videos Online | Doc Savage The Man of Bronze | Veoh.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember liking this film as a kid but when I just saw the trailer I realized how stupid I was as a kid. I also once planted a popsicle stick so I could grow a popsicle tree. Kind of explains everything.
Click to expand...


I remember liking it when it came out myself, but I can't claim I was a dumb kid at the time.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you do a comic movie with a 10 million dollar budget......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those Cap movies had more like a 10,000 dollar budget!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the one where he had this clear plastic shield on the front of his motorcycle and wore a helmet with wings on it the entire time.
Click to expand...


That was a TV show. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tVxYs3vEXE]Reb Brown is.... CAPTAIN AMERICA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toome

JohnL.Burke said:


> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.



I don't think they can do a really decent Tarzan movie that's true to the book character.  Folks just wouldn't buy it.  The real Tarzan spoke French fluently, read and wrote English, eventually learning to speak it and never, ever, ever lost his animal instincts.  In one of the books, the bad guy sets Tarzan up with a room full of street punks.  The reader begins to interpret that as our poor hero surrounded by a bunch of club-wielding thugs hell-bent on violence.  But Edgar Rice Burroughs describes the fight as a room full of defenseless men locked inside a closed room with a vicious, wild ape.

Hollywood ain't ready to bring THAT to the screen yet.  I'd love to see it, but Hollywood and the movie-going public are locked into the Johnny Weissmuller version of Tarzan.  I thought the Weissmuller movies were great for their time, but it wasn't Tarzan.


----------



## Sallow

theDoctorisIn said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> QW.....i read a thing were a few people from the Comics got to see an advanced preview....these guys said that Zack Snyder should make every comic book movie from here on out....so we will see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clips I have seen make it seem like he is really good in the role.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he has a pretty bad track record on comic book movies, actually.
> 
> He destroyed _Watchmen_, and made _300_ a 2-hour long gay joke.
Click to expand...


I liked "Sin City" alot.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Superman sucks.

It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.

That's why Batman is braver than Superman.


----------



## Sallow

Skull Pilot said:


> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.



Batman's a borderline psycho.

Which makes him infinitely more interesting.


----------



## Toome

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's a borderline psycho.
> 
> Which makes him infinitely more interesting.
Click to expand...


I don't think there's any comparison:  they're both so different.  However, it would be interesting to see if they do a Justice League movie with Batman and Superman:  two completely different personalities on the same team.  If they do it right, there should be a lot of tension between them.


----------



## Sallow

Toome said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's a borderline psycho.
> 
> Which makes him infinitely more interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any comparison:  they're both so different.  However, it would be interesting to see if they do a Justice League movie with Batman and Superman:  two completely different personalities on the same team.  If they do it right, there should be a lot of tension between them.
Click to expand...


It's funny that from what I've seen in the Animated Batman series..and they did that pretty well.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sallow said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clips I have seen make it seem like he is really good in the role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has a pretty bad track record on comic book movies, actually.
> 
> He destroyed _Watchmen_, and made _300_ a 2-hour long gay joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked "Sin City" alot.
Click to expand...


so did i.....300 was good too....the Doctor seems to have a thing about guys with their shirts off.....its....gay


----------



## Harry Dresden

Skull Pilot said:


> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.


Superman has stated that Batman is the most dangerous person in the JLA.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Toome said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's a borderline psycho.
> 
> Which makes him infinitely more interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any comparison:  they're both so different.  However,* it would be interesting to see if they do a Justice League movie with Batman and Superman*:  two completely different personalities on the same team.  If they do it right, there should be a lot of tension between them.
Click to expand...



how could they do a JLA movie without those two?....and remember in the comics Batman and Superman were pretty good friends.....Chris Nolan was saying a "Worlds Finest" teamup has been talked about....


----------



## Sallow

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has a pretty bad track record on comic book movies, actually.
> 
> He destroyed _Watchmen_, and made _300_ a 2-hour long gay joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked "Sin City" alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so did i.....300 was good too....the Doctor seems to have a thing about guys with their shirts off.....its....gay
Click to expand...


300 was beautifully rendered.

That said..it was pretty freakin gay too. And ultra conservative.


----------



## hjmick

Skull Pilot said:


> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.



Extremely rare? Have you not read the comic books? That shit is everywhere!


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Toome said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they can do a really decent Tarzan movie that's true to the book character.  Folks just wouldn't buy it.  The real Tarzan spoke French fluently, read and wrote English, eventually learning to speak it and never, ever, ever lost his animal instincts.  In one of the books, the bad guy sets Tarzan up with a room full of street punks.  The reader begins to interpret that as our poor hero surrounded by a bunch of club-wielding thugs hell-bent on violence.  But Edgar Rice Burroughs describes the fight as a room full of defenseless men locked inside a closed room with a vicious, wild ape.
> 
> Hollywood ain't ready to bring THAT to the screen yet.  I'd love to see it, but Hollywood and the movie-going public are locked into the Johnny Weissmuller version of Tarzan.  I thought the Weissmuller movies were great for their time, but it wasn't Tarzan.
Click to expand...


 I think you bring up an interesting point but I'm going to have to disagree with you. If a Tarzan movie were made more closely related to the books then I think Tarzan would be a very modern Hollywood type of character. Not unlike Batman or The Hulk with the whole duality thing going on. Hollywood loves duality driven characters. It was eons ago but I remember reading a Tarzan story where Tarzan was following a bunch of bad guys through the jungle. Ever night one the bad guys would disappear and end up the next day being discovered with their throats ripped out, the bloody mass surrounded by teeth marks.
I think if Tarzan were done correctly, as half man and half animal, sophisticated and instinctively brutal given the situation, it would be a highly successful movie. Sort of like Hannible Lecter with abs.


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's a borderline psycho.
> 
> Which makes him infinitely more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any comparison:  they're both so different.  However,* it would be interesting to see if they do a Justice League movie with Batman and Superman*:  two completely different personalities on the same team.  If they do it right, there should be a lot of tension between them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how could they do a JLA movie without those two?....and remember in the comics Batman and Superman were pretty good friends.....Chris Nolan was saying a "Worlds Finest" teamup has been talked about....
Click to expand...


In the comics Superman and Batman are friends....but Batman is the pragmatist to Superman's idealism and is always prepared in case Superman goes 'bad'.  Actually, Batman keeps plans in place for all the super heroes he works with just in case.

There have been multiple storylines in which Superman goes bad, often in the authoritarian sense.  Batman tends to be the one to stop him, or organize resistance to him.  That's actually a bit ironic considering how much of a control freak Batman is.  Strangely, Wonder Woman seems to be popular as the one who pushes Superman to do things he wouldn't do on his own.

Even as friends, though, Batman and Superman often have tension just because of their differing methods and ideologies.


----------



## Montrovant

hjmick said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely rare? Have you not read the comic books? That shit is everywhere!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

JohnL.Burke said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Hollywood to do a decent Tarzan movie. This has nothing to do with the topic, just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they can do a really decent Tarzan movie that's true to the book character.  Folks just wouldn't buy it.  The real Tarzan spoke French fluently, read and wrote English, eventually learning to speak it and never, ever, ever lost his animal instincts.  In one of the books, the bad guy sets Tarzan up with a room full of street punks.  The reader begins to interpret that as our poor hero surrounded by a bunch of club-wielding thugs hell-bent on violence.  But Edgar Rice Burroughs describes the fight as a room full of defenseless men locked inside a closed room with a vicious, wild ape.
> 
> Hollywood ain't ready to bring THAT to the screen yet.  I'd love to see it, but Hollywood and the movie-going public are locked into the Johnny Weissmuller version of Tarzan.  I thought the Weissmuller movies were great for their time, but it wasn't Tarzan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you bring up an interesting point but I'm going to have to disagree with you. If a Tarzan movie were made more closely related to the books then I think Tarzan would be a very modern Hollywood type of character. Not unlike Batman or The Hulk with the whole duality thing going on. Hollywood loves duality driven characters. It was eons ago but I remember reading a Tarzan story where Tarzan was following a bunch of bad guys through the jungle. Ever night one the bad guys would disappear and end up the next day being discovered with their throats ripped out, the bloody mass surrounded by teeth marks.
> I think if Tarzan were done correctly, as half man and half animal, sophisticated and instinctively brutal given the situation, it would be a highly successful movie. Sort of like Hannible Lecter with abs.
Click to expand...


You ever see this one?

Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I thought it was pretty good. Gritty and realistic.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any comparison:  they're both so different.  However,* it would be interesting to see if they do a Justice League movie with Batman and Superman*:  two completely different personalities on the same team.  If they do it right, there should be a lot of tension between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how could they do a JLA movie without those two?....and remember in the comics Batman and Superman were pretty good friends.....Chris Nolan was saying a "Worlds Finest" teamup has been talked about....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the comics Superman and Batman are friends....but Batman is the pragmatist to Superman's idealism and is always prepared in case Superman goes 'bad'.  Actually, Batman keeps plans in place for all the super heroes he works with just in case.
> 
> There have been multiple storylines in which Superman goes bad, often in the authoritarian sense.  Batman tends to be the one to stop him, or organize resistance to him.  That's actually a bit ironic considering how much of a control freak Batman is.  Strangely, Wonder Woman seems to be popular as the one who pushes Superman to do things he wouldn't do on his own.
> 
> Even as friends, though, Batman and Superman often have tension just because of their differing methods and ideologies.
Click to expand...


but they always find common ground and get the job done....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Sallow said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman's a borderline psycho.
> 
> Which makes him infinitely more interesting.
Click to expand...


There is nothing borderline about Batman. He is so far across the line he makes the Joker look rational.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> Superman has stated that Batman is the most dangerous person in the JLA.....
Click to expand...


Batman has a plan to take down every single member of the League because he doesn't trust anyone.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Sallow said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they can do a really decent Tarzan movie that's true to the book character.  Folks just wouldn't buy it.  The real Tarzan spoke French fluently, read and wrote English, eventually learning to speak it and never, ever, ever lost his animal instincts.  In one of the books, the bad guy sets Tarzan up with a room full of street punks.  The reader begins to interpret that as our poor hero surrounded by a bunch of club-wielding thugs hell-bent on violence.  But Edgar Rice Burroughs describes the fight as a room full of defenseless men locked inside a closed room with a vicious, wild ape.
> 
> Hollywood ain't ready to bring THAT to the screen yet.  I'd love to see it, but Hollywood and the movie-going public are locked into the Johnny Weissmuller version of Tarzan.  I thought the Weissmuller movies were great for their time, but it wasn't Tarzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you bring up an interesting point but I'm going to have to disagree with you. If a Tarzan movie were made more closely related to the books then I think Tarzan would be a very modern Hollywood type of character. Not unlike Batman or The Hulk with the whole duality thing going on. Hollywood loves duality driven characters. It was eons ago but I remember reading a Tarzan story where Tarzan was following a bunch of bad guys through the jungle. Ever night one the bad guys would disappear and end up the next day being discovered with their throats ripped out, the bloody mass surrounded by teeth marks.
> I think if Tarzan were done correctly, as half man and half animal, sophisticated and instinctively brutal given the situation, it would be a highly successful movie. Sort of like Hannible Lecter with abs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever see this one?
> 
> Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I thought it was pretty good. Gritty and realistic.
Click to expand...


 I remember seeing that movie many, many years ago. I remember I liked it but it wasn't something that I wanted to see more than once. It did follow the book more closely than other Tarzan movies I remember. Including the Bo Derek one, lol. I can't quite remember why I didn't love the movie (especially since I love the books so much). Maybe the pacing was a bit slow? I don't really remember. I would have to see it again to put my finger on why I didn't like it as much as I  theoretically should have.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman sucks.
> 
> It's easy to be brave when nothing except the extremely rare mineral Kryptonite can hurt you.
> 
> That's why Batman is braver than Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> Superman has stated that Batman is the most dangerous person in the JLA.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Batman has a plan to take down every single member of the League because he doesn't trust anyone.
Click to expand...


well being the only one without super powers.....could you blame him?...


----------



## koshergrl

I love Batman...I loved Greystoke...and I LOVE Superman.

Can't wait to see it. 

I found Margot Kidder repulsive in the first ones as well...but it was the whole 80s female journalist/heroine antithesis thing, you have to remember. Women's libbers were showing us that ugly ditzy women with bad hair and a few years on them (and addiction) could still snag superman! Welfare works!

But I absolutely HATE Ironman. I have no idea what people find so fascinating about that character, or the movies. Yuck. Grosses me out.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Superman has stated that Batman is the most dangerous person in the JLA.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman has a plan to take down every single member of the League because he doesn't trust anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well being the only one without super powers.....could you blame him?...
Click to expand...


He is not the only one without powers, he actually has more problems with Green Arrow and his methods than he does Superman.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman has a plan to take down every single member of the League because he doesn't trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well being the only one without super powers.....could you blame him?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not the only one without powers, he actually has more problems with Green Arrow and his methods than he does Superman.
Click to expand...


In the storylines where Superman goes 'bad', Green Arrow and Batman always work together against him.  The Dark Knight Returns is a good example, and recently there's Injustice Gods Among Us.  Batman and Green Arrow certainly clash, but in many ways they are closer than Batman and Superman in method.

It's all pretty dependent on who's doing the writing, of course, especially when we're talking about characters with histories as long as these.


----------



## Montrovant

koshergrl said:


> I love Batman...I loved Greystoke...and I LOVE Superman.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> I found Margot Kidder repulsive in the first ones as well...but it was the whole 80s female journalist/heroine antithesis thing, you have to remember. Women's libbers were showing us that ugly ditzy women with bad hair and a few years on them (and addiction) could still snag superman! Welfare works!
> 
> But I absolutely HATE Ironman. I have no idea what people find so fascinating about that character, or the movies. Yuck. Grosses me out.



I think a lot of it is Robert Downey Jr.'s snarky performance that people enjoy with the Iron Man movies.

Why they like him in the comics....I'm not a particular fan myself, but he's another character with no powers per se (I think he may sort of have powers at this point, as the suit is somehow bonded to him) so he may be easier to relate to.  Superman is not and has never been a character people relate to.  He is more of an ideal.  Not only is he ridiculously powerful, but for most of his history he's been the philosophically idealized character as well.  

I think the Iron Man movies have been easily the best of the Marvel single-character films.  They don't stand up to The Dark Knight, IMO, but as part of the MCU they have been high quality.


----------



## Harry Dresden

koshergrl said:


> I love Batman...I loved Greystoke...and I LOVE Superman.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> I found Margot Kidder repulsive in the first ones as well...but it was the whole 80s female journalist/heroine antithesis thing, you have to remember. Women's libbers were showing us that ugly ditzy women with bad hair and a few years on them (and addiction) could still snag superman! Welfare works!
> 
> But I absolutely HATE Ironman.* I have no idea what people find so fascinating about that character, *or the movies. Yuck. Grosses me out.



its a comic thing.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman has a plan to take down every single member of the League because he doesn't trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well being the only one without super powers.....could you blame him?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is not the only one without powers, he actually has more problems with Green Arrow and his methods than he does Superman.
Click to expand...


geezus i forgot about GA.............thanx for reminding me....and here i even watched "Arrow".....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Batman...I loved Greystoke...and I LOVE Superman.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> I found Margot Kidder repulsive in the first ones as well...but it was the whole 80s female journalist/heroine antithesis thing, you have to remember. Women's libbers were showing us that ugly ditzy women with bad hair and a few years on them (and addiction) could still snag superman! Welfare works!
> 
> But I absolutely HATE Ironman. I have no idea what people find so fascinating about that character, or the movies. Yuck. Grosses me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of it is Robert Downey Jr.'s snarky performance that people enjoy with the Iron Man movies.
> 
> Why they like him in the comics....I'm not a particular fan myself, but he's another character with no powers per se (I think he may sort of have powers at this point, as the suit is somehow bonded to him) so he may be easier to relate to.  Superman is not and has never been a character people relate to.  He is more of an ideal.  Not only is he ridiculously powerful, but for most of his history he's been the philosophically idealized character as well.
> 
> I think the Iron Man movies have been easily the best of the Marvel single-character films.  They don't stand up to The Dark Knight, IMO, but as part of the MCU they have been high quality.
Click to expand...


yea Iron Man was done pretty well,i was surprised how well it came off....but i thought Spider-man and the Captain America movie was done pretty well too...


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Batman...I loved Greystoke...and I LOVE Superman.
> 
> Can't wait to see it.
> 
> I found Margot Kidder repulsive in the first ones as well...but it was the whole 80s female journalist/heroine antithesis thing, you have to remember. Women's libbers were showing us that ugly ditzy women with bad hair and a few years on them (and addiction) could still snag superman! Welfare works!
> 
> But I absolutely HATE Ironman. I have no idea what people find so fascinating about that character, or the movies. Yuck. Grosses me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of it is Robert Downey Jr.'s snarky performance that people enjoy with the Iron Man movies.
> 
> Why they like him in the comics....I'm not a particular fan myself, but he's another character with no powers per se (I think he may sort of have powers at this point, as the suit is somehow bonded to him) so he may be easier to relate to.  Superman is not and has never been a character people relate to.  He is more of an ideal.  Not only is he ridiculously powerful, but for most of his history he's been the philosophically idealized character as well.
> 
> I think the Iron Man movies have been easily the best of the Marvel single-character films.  They don't stand up to The Dark Knight, IMO, but as part of the MCU they have been high quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea Iron Man was done pretty well,i was surprised how well it came off....but i thought Spider-man and the Captain America movie was done pretty well too...
Click to expand...


I very much enjoyed The Amazing Spider-Man.  I was never a fan of the Raimi films, I thought they were too cheesy.  Admittedly, Spider-Man is a silly character personality-wise, but Raimi's versions went too far.

Captain America....I was surprised because I expected it to suck, but at the same time, it wasn't an amazing movie.  Better than Thor, which was pretty bad, but still not great.  I liked all 3 Iron Man movies more than the Cap movie.

Avengers, however, was the best of the lot by far.  I still think The Dark Knight was better, but it's close.  

Hopefully I'll see MoS soon so I can compare to all of these.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> well being the only one without super powers.....could you blame him?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the only one without powers, he actually has more problems with Green Arrow and his methods than he does Superman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the storylines where Superman goes 'bad', Green Arrow and Batman always work together against him.  The Dark Knight Returns is a good example, and recently there's Injustice Gods Among Us.  Batman and Green Arrow certainly clash, but in many ways they are closer than Batman and Superman in method.
> 
> It's all pretty dependent on who's doing the writing, of course, especially when we're talking about characters with histories as long as these.
Click to expand...


Green Arrow doesn't follow the code.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> well being the only one without super powers.....could you blame him?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the only one without powers, he actually has more problems with Green Arrow and his methods than he does Superman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> geezus i forgot about GA.............thanx for reminding me....and here i even watched "Arrow".....
Click to expand...


That is the best super hero TV show ever.

I won't mention Arsenal, the Boy Wonder, Nightwing, or Batgirl.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Poor Manimal. He gets no love.


----------



## Politico

Neither does the Greatest American Hero.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not the only one without powers, he actually has more problems with Green Arrow and his methods than he does Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geezus i forgot about GA.............thanx for reminding me....and here i even watched "Arrow".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the best super hero TV show ever.
> 
> I won't mention Arsenal, the Boy Wonder, Nightwing, or Batgirl.
Click to expand...


you followed "Arrow" QW?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> Neither does the Greatest American Hero.



i watched that....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> geezus i forgot about GA.............thanx for reminding me....and here i even watched "Arrow".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best super hero TV show ever.
> 
> I won't mention Arsenal, the Boy Wonder, Nightwing, or Batgirl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you followed "Arrow" QW?.....
Click to expand...


I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best super hero TV show ever.
> 
> I won't mention Arsenal, the Boy Wonder, Nightwing, or Batgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you followed "Arrow" QW?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.
Click to expand...


I watched the first episode of Arrow and was unimpressed.  It seemed like a slightly darker or grittier version of Smallville.  Does it improve as the season goes on?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I always thought a good tv show would be WAYNE. It's about a young Bruce Wayne in college (the high school stuff is becoming a bit overly used with the whole Smallville, Buffy, etc... stuff). So here we have a young Bruce Wayne (his butler is his only real friend) who is going quietly insane as he starts becoming fascinated with bats. At night he puts his black belt skills in action while utilizing certain tools he has invented. Of course, not all his inventions work well the first time being used (possible comedic elements here). A recurring debate will continue through many episodes where Bruce is debating with his philosophy professor. The debates will help show the evolution of Waynes view on justice and human nature. A combination of intellectual exercise and physical action will be the trademark of WAYNE. Though unlikely, I think being able to hire John Malkovich as Wayne's philosophy professor would add a unique dimension to the tv show.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the best super hero TV show ever.
> 
> I won't mention Arsenal, the Boy Wonder, Nightwing, or Batgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you followed "Arrow" QW?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.
Click to expand...


it was much better than what i thought it would be.....i was hoping it would not be as restricted as they made Smallville....they killed that show.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you followed "Arrow" QW?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the first episode of Arrow and was unimpressed.  It seemed like a slightly darker or grittier version of Smallville.  Does it improve as the season goes on?
Click to expand...


its nothing like Smallville.....in Smallville the writers wrote themselves into a corner.....not here......


----------



## Harry Dresden

JohnL.Burke said:


> I always thought a good tv show would be WAYNE. It's about a young Bruce Wayne in college (the high school stuff is becoming a bit overly used with the whole Smallville, Buffy, etc... stuff). So here we have a young Bruce Wayne (his butler is his only real friend) who is going quietly insane as he starts becoming fascinated with bats. At night he puts his black belt skills in action while utilizing certain tools he has invented. Of course, not all his inventions work well the first time being used (possible comedic elements here). A recurring debate will continue through many episodes where Bruce is debating with his philosophy professor. The debates will help show the evolution of Waynes view on justice and human nature. A combination of intellectual exercise and physical action will be the trademark of WAYNE. Though unlikely, I think being able to hire John Malkovich as Wayne's philosophy professor would add a unique dimension to the tv show.



from what i understand they were going to do that instead of Smallville but WB's would not allow it for a reason i cant recall so they went with the young Clark Kent instead.....but they fucked up that show ....made Clark look like a retarded Krytonian.... and then they proceeded to as i said....write themselves into a corner....but i still watched the dam thing....but i watch any comic movie or TV show....its like i cant help it....it has to be REALLY bad for me not too.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you followed "Arrow" QW?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the first episode of Arrow and was unimpressed.  It seemed like a slightly darker or grittier version of Smallville.  Does it improve as the season goes on?
Click to expand...


Definitely.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you followed "Arrow" QW?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was much better than what i thought it would be.....i was hoping it would not be as restricted as they made Smallville....they killed that show.....
Click to expand...


I like the way they brought in a lot of the other DC characters. I also like the way Oliver has evolved from a angry and bitter man intent only on revenge to the champion of Emerald City. I can't wait to see what they do next year with the destruction of the Glades and his mother.


----------



## Sallow

JohnL.Burke said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you bring up an interesting point but I'm going to have to disagree with you. If a Tarzan movie were made more closely related to the books then I think Tarzan would be a very modern Hollywood type of character. Not unlike Batman or The Hulk with the whole duality thing going on. Hollywood loves duality driven characters. It was eons ago but I remember reading a Tarzan story where Tarzan was following a bunch of bad guys through the jungle. Ever night one the bad guys would disappear and end up the next day being discovered with their throats ripped out, the bloody mass surrounded by teeth marks.
> I think if Tarzan were done correctly, as half man and half animal, sophisticated and instinctively brutal given the situation, it would be a highly successful movie. Sort of like Hannible Lecter with abs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see this one?
> 
> Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I thought it was pretty good. Gritty and realistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that movie many, many years ago. I remember I liked it but it wasn't something that I wanted to see more than once. It did follow the book more closely than other Tarzan movies I remember. Including the Bo Derek one, lol. I can't quite remember why I didn't love the movie (especially since I love the books so much). Maybe the pacing was a bit slow? I don't really remember. I would have to see it again to put my finger on why I didn't like it as much as I  theoretically should have.
Click to expand...


Check it out again. I liked it better on multiple viewings.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Sallow said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever see this one?
> 
> Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I thought it was pretty good. Gritty and realistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that movie many, many years ago. I remember I liked it but it wasn't something that I wanted to see more than once. It did follow the book more closely than other Tarzan movies I remember. Including the Bo Derek one, lol. I can't quite remember why I didn't love the movie (especially since I love the books so much). Maybe the pacing was a bit slow? I don't really remember. I would have to see it again to put my finger on why I didn't like it as much as I  theoretically should have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out again. I liked it better on multiple viewings.
Click to expand...


 Will do.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Harry Dresden said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought a good tv show would be WAYNE. It's about a young Bruce Wayne in college (the high school stuff is becoming a bit overly used with the whole Smallville, Buffy, etc... stuff). So here we have a young Bruce Wayne (his butler is his only real friend) who is going quietly insane as he starts becoming fascinated with bats. At night he puts his black belt skills in action while utilizing certain tools he has invented. Of course, not all his inventions work well the first time being used (possible comedic elements here). A recurring debate will continue through many episodes where Bruce is debating with his philosophy professor. The debates will help show the evolution of Waynes view on justice and human nature. A combination of intellectual exercise and physical action will be the trademark of WAYNE. Though unlikely, I think being able to hire John Malkovich as Wayne's philosophy professor would add a unique dimension to the tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what i understand they were going to do that instead of Smallville but WB's would not allow it for a reason i cant recall so they went with the young Clark Kent instead.....but they fucked up that show ....made Clark look like a retarded Krytonian.... and then they proceeded to as i said....write themselves into a corner....but i still watched the dam thing....but i watch any comic movie or TV show....its like i cant help it....it has to be REALLY bad for me not too.....
Click to expand...


Yea, I tend to be the same way when it comes to comics movie or TV shows. I have to watch it. I'm thinking it's just as well they didn't do a Young Batman move since I think tv has a terrible track record on the type of show I'm thinking about. My version of WAYNE would probably have to be on HBO or something like that.
 In my version of WAYNE, young Bruce is not nearly as "wise" as Batman so he tortures  and kills people he deems as wrong. I'm not talking about water boarding. I'm talking about cutting off someone's toes and making the bad guy swallow it. I'm talking about dark and disturbing images and ideas that would scare the Smallville crowd. I'm talking about a superhero/horror/psychological thriller using a young Bruce Wayne as a filament to explore the darker nature of mankind... without the cape.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't at first, but I caught it after a couple of good reviews, and then dug up the back episodes. I hate the comics, but the show is great. They are even talking about having Nightwing swing by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was much better than what i thought it would be.....i was hoping it would not be as restricted as they made Smallville....they killed that show.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the way they brought in a lot of the other DC characters. I also like the way Oliver has evolved from a angry and bitter man intent only on revenge to the champion of Emerald City. I can't wait to see what they do next year with the destruction of the Glades and his mother.
Click to expand...

i was kinda pissed they killed off Tommy.....and did the Black Arrow really die?....will Laurel find out who he really is?.....will Roy Harper become "Speedy?"


----------



## Harry Dresden

JohnL.Burke said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought a good tv show would be WAYNE. It's about a young Bruce Wayne in college (the high school stuff is becoming a bit overly used with the whole Smallville, Buffy, etc... stuff). So here we have a young Bruce Wayne (his butler is his only real friend) who is going quietly insane as he starts becoming fascinated with bats. At night he puts his black belt skills in action while utilizing certain tools he has invented. Of course, not all his inventions work well the first time being used (possible comedic elements here). A recurring debate will continue through many episodes where Bruce is debating with his philosophy professor. The debates will help show the evolution of Waynes view on justice and human nature. A combination of intellectual exercise and physical action will be the trademark of WAYNE. Though unlikely, I think being able to hire John Malkovich as Wayne's philosophy professor would add a unique dimension to the tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what i understand they were going to do that instead of Smallville but WB's would not allow it for a reason i cant recall so they went with the young Clark Kent instead.....but they fucked up that show ....made Clark look like a retarded Krytonian.... and then they proceeded to as i said....write themselves into a corner....but i still watched the dam thing....but i watch any comic movie or TV show....its like i cant help it....it has to be REALLY bad for me not too.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I tend to be the same way when it comes to comics movie or TV shows. I have to watch it. I'm thinking it's just as well they didn't do a Young Batman move since I think tv has a terrible track record on the type of show I'm thinking about. My version of WAYNE would probably have to be on HBO or something like that.
> In my version of WAYNE, young Bruce is not nearly as "wise" as Batman so he tortures  and kills people he deems as wrong. I'm not talking about water boarding. I'm talking about cutting off someone's toes and making the bad guy swallow it. I'm talking about dark and disturbing images and ideas that would scare the Smallville crowd. I'm talking about a superhero/horror/psychological thriller using a young Bruce Wayne as a filament to explore the darker nature of mankind... without the cape.
Click to expand...


 that sounds more like something in the  Punisher vein.........


----------



## Unkotare

'The Whizzer' really deserves his own movie. Maybe one made-for-tv, with lots of commercial breaks.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was much better than what i thought it would be.....i was hoping it would not be as restricted as they made Smallville....they killed that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way they brought in a lot of the other DC characters. I also like the way Oliver has evolved from a angry and bitter man intent only on revenge to the champion of Emerald City. I can't wait to see what they do next year with the destruction of the Glades and his mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was kinda pissed they killed off Tommy.....and did the Black Arrow really die?....will Laurel find out who he really is?.....will Roy Harper become "Speedy?"
Click to expand...


No way is he going to be Speedy, it will be Red Arrow or Reseal. They already have a Speedy, it is the nickname for his sister, Thea Dearden Green.


----------



## Montrovant

So I'm watching the first couple of Arrow episodes.....do they explain how Oliver got the training to do his thing on a seemingly deserted island?  I mean, I can accept the concept that he's self taught in fighting skills, but the ability to set up his lair, to plan his attacks, to use various high-tech tools, hack into bank accounts, etc....the description of his character before the boat accident is such that I assume he couldn't do any of that previously.  Is that just left as something I have to suspend disbelief about, or is there some sort of story behind it?

The character seems very much Batman who kills.  Billionaire, starts his fight against crime because of parent's death, hides behind playboy persona.....maybe that's a good thing, as I do tend to like Batman.    Guess I'll see as I watch a bit more!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way they brought in a lot of the other DC characters. I also like the way Oliver has evolved from a angry and bitter man intent only on revenge to the champion of Emerald City. I can't wait to see what they do next year with the destruction of the Glades and his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> i was kinda pissed they killed off Tommy.....and did the Black Arrow really die?....will Laurel find out who he really is?.....will Roy Harper become "Speedy?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way is he going to be Speedy, it will be Red Arrow or Reseal. They already have a Speedy, it is the nickname for his sister, Thea Dearden Green.
Click to expand...


oops forgot about her......yea next season should be pretty good.....one good thing about this show.....its on the CW.....it wont get cancelled because it doesn't have 10 million viewers like the other "major" networks....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> So I'm watching the first couple of Arrow episodes.....do they explain how Oliver got the training to do his thing on a seemingly deserted island?  I mean, I can accept the concept that he's self taught in fighting skills, but the ability to set up his lair, to plan his attacks, to use various high-tech tools, hack into bank accounts, etc....the description of his character before the boat accident is such that I assume he couldn't do any of that previously.  Is that just left as something I have to suspend disbelief about, or is there some sort of story behind it?
> 
> The character seems very much Batman who kills.  Billionaire, starts his fight against crime because of parent's death, hides behind playboy persona.....maybe that's a good thing, as I do tend to like Batman.    Guess I'll see as I watch a bit more!



keep watching......you will see his teachers on the Island.....and who becomes his Computer geek.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> So I'm watching the first couple of Arrow episodes.....do they explain how Oliver got the training to do his thing on a seemingly deserted island?  I mean, I can accept the concept that he's self taught in fighting skills, but the ability to set up his lair, to plan his attacks, to use various high-tech tools, hack into bank accounts, etc....the description of his character before the boat accident is such that I assume he couldn't do any of that previously.  Is that just left as something I have to suspend disbelief about, or is there some sort of story behind it?
> 
> The character seems very much Batman who kills.  Billionaire, starts his fight against crime because of parent's death, hides behind playboy persona.....maybe that's a good thing, as I do tend to like Batman.    Guess I'll see as I watch a bit more!



It took a while, but if you watch the whole season you will see it. I actually like the way they fleshed that out, and who they used to accomplish it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was kinda pissed they killed off Tommy.....and did the Black Arrow really die?....will Laurel find out who he really is?.....will Roy Harper become "Speedy?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way is he going to be Speedy, it will be Red Arrow or Reseal. They already have a Speedy, it is the nickname for his sister, Thea Dearden Green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oops forgot about her......yea next season should be pretty good.....one good thing about this show.....its on the CW.....it wont get cancelled because it doesn't have 10 million viewers like the other "major" networks....
Click to expand...


True, CW is willing to carry a show a lot longer than even Fox. It makes me wish CW had done Serenity when I think about it.


----------



## Politico

Fox? Lol they drop things faster than anyone.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way is he going to be Speedy, it will be Red Arrow or Reseal. They already have a Speedy, it is the nickname for his sister, Thea Dearden Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot about her......yea next season should be pretty good.....one good thing about this show.....its on the CW.....it wont get cancelled because it doesn't have 10 million viewers like the other "major" networks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, CW is willing to carry a show a lot longer than even Fox. It makes me wish CW had done Serenity when I think about it.
Click to expand...


Serenity was the movie, Firefly was the series!


----------



## Montrovant

I've gotten a few episodes into Arrow and I'm still torn.  I'm getting a very Smallville vibe...part of it is that it's a CW show and they all seem to feel a bit the same.   Mostly, though, I think that I'm getting a sense this show will be more potential than reality.  The writing is fairly cliche and amateurish, the acting is nothing to write home about, there are massive plot holes, the character interaction often seems forced....but I, too, am a sucker for a comic book show.  

Still plenty of season to go, and it's good enough I'll probably keep watching.  Hell, it took me forever to finally start watching Buffy back in the day, and that ended up surprising me and becoming my favorite show, despite the flaws.  But 10 seasons of fairly constant decline in quality in Smallville, but me somehow dragged along kicking and screaming anyway, have somewhat soured me to CW shows based on DC characters.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> I've gotten a few episodes into Arrow and I'm still torn.  I'm getting a very Smallville vibe...part of it is that it's a CW show and they all seem to feel a bit the same.   Mostly, though, I think that I'm getting a sense this show will be more potential than reality.  The writing is fairly cliche and amateurish, the acting is nothing to write home about, there are massive plot holes, the character interaction often seems forced....but I, too, am a sucker for a comic book show.
> 
> Still plenty of season to go, and it's good enough I'll probably keep watching.  Hell, it took me forever to finally start watching Buffy back in the day, and that ended up surprising me and becoming my favorite show, despite the flaws.  But 10 seasons of fairly constant decline in quality in Smallville, but me somehow dragged along kicking and screaming anyway, have somewhat soured me to CW shows based on DC characters.



the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot about her......yea next season should be pretty good.....one good thing about this show.....its on the CW.....it wont get cancelled because it doesn't have 10 million viewers like the other "major" networks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, CW is willing to carry a show a lot longer than even Fox. It makes me wish CW had done Serenity when I think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Serenity was the movie, Firefly was the series!
Click to expand...


Touche'.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few episodes into Arrow and I'm still torn.  I'm getting a very Smallville vibe...part of it is that it's a CW show and they all seem to feel a bit the same.   Mostly, though, I think that I'm getting a sense this show will be more potential than reality.  The writing is fairly cliche and amateurish, the acting is nothing to write home about, there are massive plot holes, the character interaction often seems forced....but I, too, am a sucker for a comic book show.
> 
> Still plenty of season to go, and it's good enough I'll probably keep watching.  Hell, it took me forever to finally start watching Buffy back in the day, and that ended up surprising me and becoming my favorite show, despite the flaws.  But 10 seasons of fairly constant decline in quality in Smallville, but me somehow dragged along kicking and screaming anyway, have somewhat soured me to CW shows based on DC characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
Click to expand...


"No flights, no tights."


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few episodes into Arrow and I'm still torn.  I'm getting a very Smallville vibe...part of it is that it's a CW show and they all seem to feel a bit the same.   Mostly, though, I think that I'm getting a sense this show will be more potential than reality.  The writing is fairly cliche and amateurish, the acting is nothing to write home about, there are massive plot holes, the character interaction often seems forced....but I, too, am a sucker for a comic book show.
> 
> Still plenty of season to go, and it's good enough I'll probably keep watching.  Hell, it took me forever to finally start watching Buffy back in the day, and that ended up surprising me and becoming my favorite show, despite the flaws.  But 10 seasons of fairly constant decline in quality in Smallville, but me somehow dragged along kicking and screaming anyway, have somewhat soured me to CW shows based on DC characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No flights, no tights."
Click to expand...


that dont fly with me,excuse the pun.........you introduce all these other Kyptonians who fly immediately...but Clark cant?.....then they should not have introduced them into the show....or at least have a viable reason....


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Nolan's Batman set started off a little bit on the limp side.  Not that it was horrible.  It wasn't.  But "Batman Begins" was the weakest of his three.

He hit a homerun in the second movie and the finale was almost as good as the second one, and some say even better.

I think Nolan is following the same plot line with Superman.

I HOPE that Man of Steel turns out to be the weakest of his set of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 movies.

The potential for an off the hook #2 is a pleasant thought.


----------



## Montrovant

IlarMeilyr said:


> Nolan's Batman set started off a little bit on the limp side.  Not that it was horrible.  It wasn't.  But "Batman Begins" was the weakest of his three.
> 
> He hit a homerun in the second movie and the finale was almost as good as the second one, and some say even better.
> 
> I think Nolan is following the same plot line with Superman.
> 
> I HOPE that Man of Steel turns out to be the weakest of his set of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> movies.
> 
> The potential for an off the hook #2 is a pleasant thought.



I disagree.  I think the third was the weakest of the movies.  Begins...well, it began as a good movie and went downhill in the second half.  Dark Knight was great, thanks to Ledger's amazing performance.  Rises was too full of itself, too many plot holes, perhaps Nolan attempted to make too grand a finale.

I do, however, hope Man of Steel is the weakest of the new Superman movies.  I haven't even seen it yet and I hope that's the case....it's always good if sequels can improve on the previous films!


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few episodes into Arrow and I'm still torn.  I'm getting a very Smallville vibe...part of it is that it's a CW show and they all seem to feel a bit the same.   Mostly, though, I think that I'm getting a sense this show will be more potential than reality.  The writing is fairly cliche and amateurish, the acting is nothing to write home about, there are massive plot holes, the character interaction often seems forced....but I, too, am a sucker for a comic book show.
> 
> Still plenty of season to go, and it's good enough I'll probably keep watching.  Hell, it took me forever to finally start watching Buffy back in the day, and that ended up surprising me and becoming my favorite show, despite the flaws.  But 10 seasons of fairly constant decline in quality in Smallville, but me somehow dragged along kicking and screaming anyway, have somewhat soured me to CW shows based on DC characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
Click to expand...


I think the point was to show Clark's fears, to make him more human and less super.  He is capable of flight, but unable to overcome his fear to accomplish it.  Flight puts him above everyone, his inability to fly keeps him part of the world.

Of course, they milked it a bit too much, like most other things in the show.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten a few episodes into Arrow and I'm still torn.  I'm getting a very Smallville vibe...part of it is that it's a CW show and they all seem to feel a bit the same.   Mostly, though, I think that I'm getting a sense this show will be more potential than reality.  The writing is fairly cliche and amateurish, the acting is nothing to write home about, there are massive plot holes, the character interaction often seems forced....but I, too, am a sucker for a comic book show.
> 
> Still plenty of season to go, and it's good enough I'll probably keep watching.  Hell, it took me forever to finally start watching Buffy back in the day, and that ended up surprising me and becoming my favorite show, despite the flaws.  But 10 seasons of fairly constant decline in quality in Smallville, but me somehow dragged along kicking and screaming anyway, have somewhat soured me to CW shows based on DC characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the point was to show Clark's fears, to make him more human and less super.  He is capable of flight, but unable to overcome his fear to accomplish it.  Flight puts him above everyone, his inability to fly keeps him part of the world.
> 
> Of course, they milked it a bit too much, like most other things in the show.
Click to expand...


his fears?....Indestructible.....Super Strength....and he is afraid of heights?.....


----------



## hjmick

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point was to show Clark's fears, to make him more human and less super.  He is capable of flight, but unable to overcome his fear to accomplish it.  Flight puts him above everyone, his inability to fly keeps him part of the world.
> 
> Of course, they milked it a bit too much, like most other things in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his fears?....Indestructible.....Super Strength....and he is afraid of heights?.....
Click to expand...


It's his kryptonite...


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point was to show Clark's fears, to make him more human and less super.  He is capable of flight, but unable to overcome his fear to accomplish it.  Flight puts him above everyone, his inability to fly keeps him part of the world.
> 
> Of course, they milked it a bit too much, like most other things in the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his fears?....Indestructible.....Super Strength....and he is afraid of heights?.....
Click to expand...


Why not be afraid of heights?  It doesn't have to be a rational fear.  And his powers being as close to unique as they are, it's not like he has a lot of chance to learn how he is able to fly and be sure it won't stop working at an inopportune time.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that got me about Smallville was they made Clark look like a retarded Kryptonian....every other Kryptonian was able to fly immediately.....except for dumb old Clark.....what was the point?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No flights, no tights."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that dont fly with me,excuse the pun.........you introduce all these other Kyptonians who fly immediately...but Clark cant?.....then they should not have introduced them into the show....or at least have a viable reason....
Click to expand...


I think the premise was that he did fly, but he was supposed to be afraid of flying, or maybe heights, so he wouldn't admit it to himself.

Which is actually dumber than the other answers.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point was to show Clark's fears, to make him more human and less super.  He is capable of flight, but unable to overcome his fear to accomplish it.  Flight puts him above everyone, his inability to fly keeps him part of the world.
> 
> Of course, they milked it a bit too much, like most other things in the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his fears?....Indestructible.....Super Strength....and he is afraid of heights?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not be afraid of heights?  It doesn't have to be a rational fear.  And his powers being as close to unique as they are, it's not like he has a lot of chance to learn how he is able to fly and be sure it won't stop working at an inopportune time.
Click to expand...


My problem with this line of argument is that even under the influence of red meteor rock he didn't fly even though he flew without it.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> his fears?....Indestructible.....Super Strength....and he is afraid of heights?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not be afraid of heights?  It doesn't have to be a rational fear.  And his powers being as close to unique as they are, it's not like he has a lot of chance to learn how he is able to fly and be sure it won't stop working at an inopportune time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem with this line of argument is that even under the influence of red meteor rock he didn't fly even though he flew without it.
Click to expand...


He was so used to not flying at that point that it didn't occur to him?

I didn't say Smallville was the best-written show.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not be afraid of heights?  It doesn't have to be a rational fear.  And his powers being as close to unique as they are, it's not like he has a lot of chance to learn how he is able to fly and be sure it won't stop working at an inopportune time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with this line of argument is that even under the influence of red meteor rock he didn't fly even though he flew without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was so used to not flying at that point that it didn't occur to him?
> 
> I didn't say Smallville was the best-written show.
Click to expand...


ok.....i looked this up just now.....in the fortress training under Jor-el Clark jumps off a recreation of the Empire State building to try and access his flying ability.....when he just falls and he is on the ground in the Fortress.....he asked Jor-el why he cant fly....Jor-el told him he was concentrating on Lois and not flying and still thinks of himself as a human and until he changes his mindset....he aint flying....Clark of course denied this.....that was in the episode "Savior"......so he aint afraid of heights...but you are right Montro.....they let that go on way to long....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not be afraid of heights?  It doesn't have to be a rational fear.  And his powers being as close to unique as they are, it's not like he has a lot of chance to learn how he is able to fly and be sure it won't stop working at an inopportune time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with this line of argument is that even under the influence of red meteor rock he didn't fly even though he flew without it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was so used to not flying at that point that it didn't occur to him?
> 
> I didn't say Smallville was the best-written show.
Click to expand...


I am not blaming you, I am just pointing out the small flaws in the plot. Like the Kryptonian ship that was under 20,000 years of ice in Man of Steel, but still had a suit specifically designed for the House of El.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with this line of argument is that even under the influence of red meteor rock he didn't fly even though he flew without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was so used to not flying at that point that it didn't occur to him?
> 
> I didn't say Smallville was the best-written show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not blaming you, I am just pointing out the small flaws in the plot. Like the Kryptonian ship that was under 20,000 years of ice in Man of Steel, but still had a suit specifically designed for the House of El.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen the movie yet, I'll have to get to that particular plot hole later I guess.  

Smallville had some huge plot holes.  I hope Man of Steel is better!


----------



## thanatos144

The movie was really good.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was so used to not flying at that point that it didn't occur to him?
> 
> I didn't say Smallville was the best-written show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not blaming you, I am just pointing out the small flaws in the plot. Like the Kryptonian ship that was under 20,000 years of ice in Man of Steel, but still had a suit specifically designed for the House of El.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the movie yet, I'll have to get to that particular plot hole later I guess.
> 
> Smallville had some huge plot holes.  I hope Man of Steel is better!
Click to expand...


The plot holes in Smallville made me want to stop watching TV, the ones in Man of Steel weren't bad enough to make me stop and wonder WTF in the middle of the movie, they just pop up when I think about them, and I have been able to figure out an explanation for all of them.

Except for one big one that pretty much drives the entire movie, yet makes so little sense they would have been better off leaving it out.


----------



## thanatos144

You people think to much about a superman movie..... For fuck sakes guys it is.entertainment not history. 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> You people think to much about a superman movie..... For fuck sakes guys it is.entertainment not history.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Says the guy who wants everyone to know he owns a Metro PCS LG Motion.


----------



## thanatos144

Actually that's the app i am using doing that... I haven't looked at how to turn it off

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> You people think to much about a superman movie..... For fuck sakes guys it is.entertainment not history.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



maybe we are Comic guys and like talking about comics...hey if you dont like the topic.....there are like 20 thousand threads here.....pick one .....


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people think to much about a superman movie..... For fuck sakes guys it is.entertainment not history.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we are Comic guys and like talking about comics...hey if you dont like the topic.....there are like 20 thousand threads here.....pick one .....
Click to expand...


I like comic books yet i still undetstand that when i go see a superhero movie i will have to not expect reality.  I just want to be entertained

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people think to much about a superman movie..... For fuck sakes guys it is.entertainment not history.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we are Comic guys and like talking about comics...hey if you dont like the topic.....there are like 20 thousand threads here.....pick one .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like comic books yet i still undetstand that when i go see a superhero movie i will have to not expect reality.  I just want to be entertained
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


and so who here is thinking the Movie is real?....or are we just a few guys discussing it and other things based on Comics?....


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we are Comic guys and like talking about comics...hey if you dont like the topic.....there are like 20 thousand threads here.....pick one .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like comic books yet i still undetstand that when i go see a superhero movie i will have to not expect reality.  I just want to be entertained
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and so who here is thinking the Movie is real?....or are we just a few guys discussing it and other things based on Comics?....
Click to expand...


you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Montrovant

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like comic books yet i still undetstand that when i go see a superhero movie i will have to not expect reality.  I just want to be entertained
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so who here is thinking the Movie is real?....or are we just a few guys discussing it and other things based on Comics?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


Sometimes the faults stand out.


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like comic books yet i still undetstand that when i go see a superhero movie i will have to not expect reality.  I just want to be entertained
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so who here is thinking the Movie is real?....or are we just a few guys discussing it and other things based on Comics?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and so who here is thinking the Movie is real?....or are we just a few guys discussing it and other things based on Comics?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....
Click to expand...


did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


*did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series?*

yes i understood it.....Abrams wanted to make his own version of Trek so he can do what he wants to do without having to worry about the core fans getting on his ass .....it also tells me he is a so so fan of the trek universe.....otherwise he would have just went back to day one of Kirks Enterprise and went from there......
*
yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking

*

sorry that wasn't me.....


----------



## IlarMeilyr

From the old Superguy movie with the late Christopher Reeve, the biggest yuk I got was when somebody (I forgot who) first observed that Superman can travel so fucking fast that he makes time go backward, yet he couldn't catch the nuclear missiles.

That's a little funny.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> Actually that's the app i am using doing that... I haven't looked at how to turn it off
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Either you want everyone to know, or you are an incompetent idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like comic books yet i still undetstand that when i go see a superhero movie i will have to not expect reality.  I just want to be entertained
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and so who here is thinking the Movie is real?....or are we just a few guys discussing it and other things based on Comics?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


That is how Geeks enjoy things.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you run nit picking.... my wife does that looks for faults  instead of just enjoying the movie
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


Nolan did not do the same thing with Batman. What he did was the way Star Trek should have been handled. what Abrams did was take Star Trek and turn it into Star Wars for idiots.

The Superman suit was inside a ship that crashed on Earth 20,000 years ago, and Jor El claimed he put it there on purpose. That is not nit picking, nit picking would be complaining about the fact that he put a cape on Kryptonian undergarments when the people of Krypton only wore capes with their formal wear.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

IlarMeilyr said:


> From the old Superguy movie with the late Christopher Reeve, the biggest yuk I got was when somebody (I forgot who) first observed that Superman can travel so fucking fast that he makes time go backward, yet he couldn't catch the nuclear missiles.
> 
> That's a little funny.



And then, when he did make time go backwards, all he did was save Lois instead of going back and stopping the missiles, which would have prevented the crevice that was about to come along and swallow her again.


----------



## Harry Dresden

IlarMeilyr said:


> From the old Superguy movie with the late Christopher Reeve, the biggest yuk I got was when somebody (I forgot who) first observed that Superman can travel so fucking fast that he makes time go backward, yet he couldn't catch the nuclear missiles.
> 
> That's a little funny.



yea.....he would have been able to grab each one and hurl them into space......


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nolan did not do the same thing with Batman. What he did was the way Star Trek should have been handled. what Abrams did was take Star Trek and turn it into Star Wars for idiots.
> 
> The Superman suit was inside a ship that crashed on Earth 20,000 years ago, and Jor El claimed he put it there on purpose. That is not nit picking, nit picking would be complaining about the fact that he put a cape on Kryptonian undergarments when the people of Krypton only wore capes with their formal wear.
Click to expand...

yep about Batman.....he made it the way it should have been handled...and yep again about Star Trek....its just to bad Paramount picked Abrams over someone like  J. Michael Straczynski.....


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series?*
> 
> yes i understood it.....Abrams wanted to make his own version of Trek so he can do what he wants to do without having to worry about the core fans getting on his ass .....it also tells me he is a so so fan of the trek universe.....otherwise he would have just went back to day one of Kirks Enterprise and went from there......
> *
> yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> *
> 
> sorry that wasn't me.....
Click to expand...


The trek thing was so he could make it new and not have to worry about the fat 50 year old Trekkie writing hate mail...Weather he was a fan or not is immaterial since it was still a good movie.... Haven't seen the last one yet.


----------



## thanatos144

Quantum Windbag said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> when someone has 75 years of history......things like that happen.....you would hope the people making the thing would have some knowledge of that history....and not act like it doesnt exist.....they did this with the new Star Trek.....overlooked 45 years of history.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nolan did not do the same thing with Batman. What he did was the way Star Trek should have been handled. what Abrams did was take Star Trek and turn it into Star Wars for idiots.
> 
> The Superman suit was inside a ship that crashed on Earth 20,000 years ago, and Jor El claimed he put it there on purpose. That is not nit picking, nit picking would be complaining about the fact that he put a cape on Kryptonian undergarments when the people of Krypton only wore capes with their formal wear.
Click to expand...

How do we know the memory of his father .... IE the AI he was talking to didn't make said symbol right then? If I remember correctly didn't the Reeve superman get his suit in a similar fashion from the fortress of solitude? At certain point shortcuts are made to move the story along.


----------



## thanatos144

Quantum Windbag said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's the app i am using doing that... I haven't looked at how to turn it off
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you want everyone to know, or you are an incompetent idiot.
Click to expand...


Seeing as yesterday was the day I installed the app I would say I was ignorant of how the said app worked. Still learning things about it. thats how things work. You get something new and you play with it and learn what it does.


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series?*
> 
> yes i understood it.....Abrams wanted to make his own version of Trek so he can do what he wants to do without having to worry about the core fans getting on his ass .....it also tells me he is a so so fan of the trek universe.....otherwise he would have just went back to day one of Kirks Enterprise and went from there......
> *
> yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> *
> 
> sorry that wasn't me.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trek thing was so he could make it new and not have to worry about the fat 50 year old Trekkie writing hate mail...Weather he was a fan or not is immaterial since it was still a good movie.... Haven't seen the last one yet.
Click to expand...


well you can believe what you want.....he just turned it into a thing so he can do whatever he wants without having to answer any questions.....im sure Roddenberry has turned over in his Urn twice....and Abrams and the writers after doing this.....dont even come up with something new and original.....they do a story about Khan.....


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series? it is alternate history. Nolan did the same thing with this movie that he did with Batman he changed it upgraded it. Now you might not like it where as i did that's understadable and we can debate that... yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan did not do the same thing with Batman. What he did was the way Star Trek should have been handled. what Abrams did was take Star Trek and turn it into Star Wars for idiots.
> 
> The Superman suit was inside a ship that crashed on Earth 20,000 years ago, and Jor El claimed he put it there on purpose. That is not nit picking, nit picking would be complaining about the fact that he put a cape on Kryptonian undergarments when the people of Krypton only wore capes with their formal wear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do we know the memory of his father .... IE the AI he was talking to didn't make said symbol right then? If I remember correctly didn't the Reeve superman get his suit in a similar fashion from the fortress of solitude? At certain point shortcuts are made to move the story along.
Click to expand...


What the fuck is your point? I said I wasn't nit picking, yet you focus on the stupid things. I think your problem with your wife is that you think you are smarter than she is.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's the app i am using doing that... I haven't looked at how to turn it off
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you want everyone to know, or you are an incompetent idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seeing as yesterday was the day I installed the app I would say I was ignorant of how the said app worked. Still learning things about it. thats how things work. You get something new and you play with it and learn what it does.
Click to expand...


When you install the app it asks you what signature you want to use. The way things work for smart people is they read.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *did you not understand the premise of the new Star Trek series?*
> 
> yes i understood it.....Abrams wanted to make his own version of Trek so he can do what he wants to do without having to worry about the core fans getting on his ass .....it also tells me he is a so so fan of the trek universe.....otherwise he would have just went back to day one of Kirks Enterprise and went from there......
> *
> yet being shocked that there's a suit inside of a spaceship in a movie about a guy that can fly that seems to me to be nit picking
> 
> *
> 
> sorry that wasn't me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trek thing was so he could make it new and not have to worry about the fat 50 year old Trekkie writing hate mail...Weather he was a fan or not is immaterial since it was still a good movie.... Haven't seen the last one yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well you can believe what you want.....he just turned it into a thing so he can do whatever he wants without having to answer any questions.....im sure Roddenberry has turned over in his Urn twice....and Abrams and the writers after doing this.....dont even come up with something new and original.....they do a story about Khan.....
Click to expand...


Not only Kahn, they had the Kobayashi Maru, tribbles, or John Harrison.


----------



## Montrovant

Quantum Windbag said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trek thing was so he could make it new and not have to worry about the fat 50 year old Trekkie writing hate mail...Weather he was a fan or not is immaterial since it was still a good movie.... Haven't seen the last one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you can believe what you want.....he just turned it into a thing so he can do whatever he wants without having to answer any questions.....im sure Roddenberry has turned over in his Urn twice....and Abrams and the writers after doing this.....dont even come up with something new and original.....they do a story about Khan.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Kahn, they had the Kobayashi Maru, tribbles, or John Harrison.
Click to expand...


It really hurt the experience for me that they threw in so much crap from the original movies.  It probably worked better for younger viewers who haven't seen the older movies.  And even with those issues, I have to admit I enjoyed the movie, it just wasn't as good as it might have been.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you can believe what you want.....he just turned it into a thing so he can do whatever he wants without having to answer any questions.....im sure Roddenberry has turned over in his Urn twice....and Abrams and the writers after doing this.....dont even come up with something new and original.....they do a story about Khan.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Kahn, they had the Kobayashi Maru, tribbles, or John Harrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It really hurt the experience for me that they threw in so much crap from the original movies.  It probably worked better for younger viewers who haven't seen the older movies.  And even with those issues, I have to admit I enjoyed the movie, it just wasn't as good as it might have been.
Click to expand...


thats what i am getting at.....they go into a different timeline and instead of doing something new and original.....they do Khan.....if they were going to do this Abrams should have created a whole new crew and ship....


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only Kahn, they had the Kobayashi Maru, tribbles, or John Harrison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really hurt the experience for me that they threw in so much crap from the original movies.  It probably worked better for younger viewers who haven't seen the older movies.  And even with those issues, I have to admit I enjoyed the movie, it just wasn't as good as it might have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what i am getting at.....they go into a different timeline and instead of doing something new and original.....they do Khan.....if they were going to do this Abrams should have created a whole new crew and ship....
Click to expand...


alternate history means kahn doesn't exist?

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really hurt the experience for me that they threw in so much crap from the original movies.  It probably worked better for younger viewers who haven't seen the older movies.  And even with those issues, I have to admit I enjoyed the movie, it just wasn't as good as it might have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i am getting at.....they go into a different timeline and instead of doing something new and original.....they do Khan.....if they were going to do this Abrams should have created a whole new crew and ship....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> alternate history means kahn doesn't exist?
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...

do you understand what NEW and ORIGINAL means Thantos?.....


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i am getting at.....they go into a different timeline and instead of doing something new and original.....they do Khan.....if they were going to do this Abrams should have created a whole new crew and ship....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alternate history means kahn doesn't exist?
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you understand what NEW and ORIGINAL means Thantos?.....
Click to expand...

yes I understand what it means. and since I haven't seen the movie I have yet to find out if poss precisely as the Wrath of Khan did

Welcome to my nightmare


----------



## Quantum Windbag

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really hurt the experience for me that they threw in so much crap from the original movies.  It probably worked better for younger viewers who haven't seen the older movies.  And even with those issues, I have to admit I enjoyed the movie, it just wasn't as good as it might have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i am getting at.....they go into a different timeline and instead of doing something new and original.....they do Khan.....if they were going to do this Abrams should have created a whole new crew and ship....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> alternate history means kahn doesn't exist?
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


In the original history the Enterprise stumbled across the Botany Bay and discovered that is was full of genetically modified soldiers from the eugenics wars from the 1990s that escaped Earth after they lost. In the movie a deranged Star Fleet admiral went looking for the Botany Bay to use the genetically modified soldiers that escaped the eugenic wars in the 1990s to destroy the Klingon empire.

Where, exactly, did the modified timeline start? How did Marcus know about the Botany Bay when, in the original timeline, there was no record of it? Why did McCoy have a tribble, which was introduced to the Federation by Harry Mudd after they made peace with the Klingons, on the Enterprise when no sane person would let them loose on a starship?

You really do not want to try to argue that what Abrams did makes any type of sense. Trekkies have been dealing with YATIs since the beginning of time, we accept them as part of the nature of things. here are massive discrepancies between the two movies that don't hold up. For example, in the first movie they ejected the warp core and were still able to maneuver the ship using thrusters and impulse engines because those are completely seperate systems. In the knew movie the warp core injector was out of whack and it shut down every propulsion system they had.

By the way, wouldn't an injector that shoots tiny particles of antimatter need to be aligned a little better than a guy who flunked out of the academy be able to do? 

How come there are no engineering personnel available to replace Scotty when he quit? Is the bridge crew the entire complement of the ship, and Scotty is just there to say how hard it is to fix things?


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> alternate history means kahn doesn't exist?
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> do you understand what NEW and ORIGINAL means Thantos?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I understand what it means. and since I haven't seen the movie I have yet to find out if poss precisely as the Wrath of Khan did
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
Click to expand...


it doesnt matter.....they did not come up with anything new and original.....Khan has already been used ......


----------



## Moonglow

Have any of you read the Star Trek book series created by James Blish?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Quantum Windbag said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i am getting at.....they go into a different timeline and instead of doing something new and original.....they do Khan.....if they were going to do this Abrams should have created a whole new crew and ship....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alternate history means kahn doesn't exist?
> 
> Welcome to my nightmare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the original history the Enterprise stumbled across the Botany Bay and discovered that is was full of genetically modified soldiers from the eugenics wars from the 1990s that escaped Earth after they lost. In the movie a deranged Star Fleet admiral went looking for the Botany Bay to use the genetically modified soldiers that escaped the eugenic wars in the 1990s to destroy the Klingon empire.
> 
> Where, exactly, did the modified timeline start? How did Marcus know about the Botany Bay when, in the original timeline, there was no record of it? Why did McCoy have a tribble, which was introduced to the Federation by Harry Mudd after they made peace with the Klingons, on the Enterprise when no sane person would let them loose on a starship?
> 
> You really do not want to try to argue that what Abrams did makes any type of sense. Trekkies have been dealing with YATIs since the beginning of time, we accept them as part of the nature of things. here are massive discrepancies between the two movies that don't hold up. For example, in the first movie they ejected the warp core and were still able to maneuver the ship using thrusters and impulse engines because those are completely seperate systems. In the knew movie the warp core injector was out of whack and it shut down every propulsion system they had.
> 
> By the way, wouldn't an injector that shoots tiny particles of antimatter need to be aligned a little better than a guy who flunked out of the academy be able to do?
> 
> How come there are no engineering personnel available to replace Scotty when he quit? Is the bridge crew the entire complement of the ship, and Scotty is just there to say how hard it is to fix things?
Click to expand...


which is why Abrams was the wrong guy to do the movie.....that is how Star Wars Movies operate.....just have a crew and some action and fuck everything else....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Moonglow said:


> Have any of you read the Star Trek book series created by James Blish?



no....he just did the Original Series Novelizations of the TV Episodes.....

i have read since the middle 80's every one of the original novels though ......as well as all the other series ......


----------



## thanatos144

Trekkie backlash lol

Welcome to my nightmare


----------

